# Majestic Jr Fountain HRB



## manbuckwal (Feb 13, 2014)

This is why I bought the HRB from @woodintyuuu
To make some of these pens and it came out great !!! My pics suck I know . Sanded to 600 finished w CA , knocked back w 0000 steel wool and buffed .
Thanks for looking !

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 13, 2014)

That thing is awesome!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2014)

Holy mackrel. I do not like ornate but I would fall over for that. That's a gorgeous pen Tom and I can't imagine that it's a bad pic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow. You've outdone yourself on that one. Absolutely gorgeous. Way to go, Tom!


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks ! It helps to have some beautiful wood to work with!


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 13, 2014)

Beautiful wood and a beautiful pen. Fantastic work.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice pen Tom

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 13, 2014)

VERY nice pen, Tom!


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 13, 2014)

Sprung said:


> VERY nice pen, Tom!


Thanks Matt . Think I will order another kit :) since they are on sale lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 13, 2014)

Great looking piece of timber on that one!
Well done.

Les


----------



## Tclem (Feb 13, 2014)

I was just thinking about trying another set. Hmmmmmm may have to follow in your foot steps tom


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 14, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I was just thinking about trying another set. Hmmmmmm may have to follow in your foot steps tom


lol, you will like this one if you do. You can order the rollerball one and it comes with the drill bits and bushings as a pkg deal .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Caffery (Feb 14, 2014)

Very cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude (Feb 14, 2014)

Splendid! Now that is most deffinately an eye catcher. Mighty nice work; justice to the wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 15, 2014)

Thats pretty incredible Tom. The finish on it is perfect. Wow

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Hawker 1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Who is this Smitty's you are talking about ordering from? Can I get the web address. Tks Or any of the supply Co.s you guys buy from and maybe your idea of who is the best to buy from.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 19, 2014)

Hawker 1 said:


> Who is this Smitty's you are talking about ordering from? Can I get the web address. Tks Or any of the supply Co.s you guys buy from and maybe your idea of who is the best to buy from.



www.beartoothwoods.com, www.pennstateind. www.smittyspenworks.com . Some carry kits that others don't so it depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## Hawker 1 (Feb 19, 2014)

OK tks for the links.


----------

